
Amazon to install at least 50 solar systems on its fulfillment centers by 2020 - gordon_freeman
https://www.amazon.com/p/feature/3g9pdpvmnx3f9rf?pf_rd_p=406a6ab1-1ebf-49e9-b90e-7656c8521d51&pf_rd_r=KC5JGXBWT17KDZJ81ATM
======
godmodus
"solar systems" had me scratching my head there for a minute.

solar power grids. excellent!

